# Gastrocrom for mast cells



## freakzilla154l (Apr 30, 2009)

Has anyone tried this with success? This seems like this could contribute to my problem and alot of other people. The medical condition is called MASTOCYTIC ENTEROCOLITIS.Check it out.. I wanna try this med...


----------

